# Max HP for stock VW B6 R36



## VDUBR36 (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi guys I'm new here, glad to be here, Ive owned a stock VW R36 for over 4 years now, I'm looking at adding more gains, does anyone have any advice in terms of getting icu tunes - DSG tune - NOS or turbo? I was thinking of getting the DSG tune first, my timing chain makes at rattling noise now and then, is that a concern? What do you recommend? I'm considering getting an ICU tune after the DSG? Or a turbo maybe? I'm curious to see how this goes

How far can I go on the stock R36 engine and transmission?

I'm based in New Zealand but open to any ideas from anyone

Thanks in advance 

Thanks in advance for any tips


----------

